# Weirdest Sprite!



## Worst Username Ever

Which Pokemon sprites are weird?


ARMPIT FART






It's picking its nose!

That's all I can think of now.


----------



## Yarnchu

Play green version.


----------



## Wymsy

superyoshi888 said:


> Play green version.


Some of the Green/Japanese Red version sprites are better than the Japanese Blue sprites. Personally, the primitive looks of the sprites in both of those games amuse me.


----------



## Flora

What WUE said.

(I actually named my now-machoke "Fartie-boy."  Now I regret it. ^^;)


----------



## RainbowRayquaza

This one has always disturbed me.


----------



## Eclipse

No words express the essence of disturbance in this sprite.
No words.


----------



## spaekle

Come on now, wtf?


----------



## Darksong

Well, probably Machoke's DP animation. 'Nuff said.
Just my opinion.


----------



## Proto_Fan

AAAAAAAAAA

This thing gave me nightmares when I was younger. ;;


----------



## Blaziking the God General

Mm, the weirdest sprite I've seen is the Ivysaur from Red / Blue. I always thought Ivysaur was part squirrel until I played other games.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

WANT MOAR?






Weirdest...Gastly...Ever.






That thing loks...flat. And it's losing its bulb!






Hiding behind its hands? That's just weird for Hitmonchan. Dunno why...


----------



## Crazy Weavile

GET OUTTA HERE! IT'S GONNA BLOW!


----------



## Blaziking the God General

WOW!! Mankey has a Fighting / Electric evo?

Wait.

There aren't any Fighting / Electric Pokemon, are there? *Goes off to make new Pokemon*


----------



## ESP

Mew has cancer.


----------



## Yarnchu

Yeah....


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper

omg it's a Nazi penguin


----------



## Diz

where are their eyes? and how do they nourish themselves?


----------



## Munchkin

Feebas is like "OMGWTF"


----------



## Twilight Dragon

....






EW.


----------



## Wymsy

The Japanese Blue (also Red/Blue) sprite of Cloyster is actually the only sprite where Cloyster doesn't look completely like an oddly designed cunt. This is a travesty!


----------



## ZimD

[looks at Palkia]

 + 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 = ...

Other weird ones:


----------



## Worst Username Ever

At the Palkia+Cloyster thing, are we supposed to think pervy?

If so...O_o



Melodic Harmony said:


>


Blastoise: Eeexcellent...


----------



## ZimD

Yes. Yes you are.






 I'm a little teapot, short and stout...





 He's flippin' me the bird!





 The arm... o_o


----------



## Flora

Zim Del Invasor said:


> The arm... o_o


The EYES...O_O


----------



## Zora of Termina

This:





It looks like it's trying to disco. :/


----------



## Flora

^ Oh, God. ^^


----------



## Darksong

This Red/Blue Slowbro sprite looks like it's eating the Shellder... o_O A lot of the 1st-gen sprites are weird.


----------



## Peegeray




----------



## Zeph

Zim Del Invasor said:


> [looks at Palkia]
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = ...


...I don't get it.


----------



## ultraviolet

'~' just no.


----------



## Zeph

Zephyrous Castform said:


> ...I don't get it.


AH. I get it now.

0.0


----------



## Dark_Pikachu

Zephyrous Castform said:


> AH. I get it now.
> 
> 0.0


Damn I still dont get it.



			
				Gardevoir said:
			
		

> This Red/Blue Slowbro sprite looks like it's eating the Shellder... o_O A lot of the 1st-gen sprites are weird.


It looks like its eating _shit_


----------



## Zeph

Dark pikachu - look at the shape of Palkia's head (Adn, to a lesser extent, shoulder-pad-things) and the shape of Closyter.


----------



## Noctowl




----------



## Foxsundance

As much as I love Dunsparce, its mouth should NEVER open. At least, not when anyone's around.


----------



## Tropiking

O_o ... I took one look at this and then went "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!"


----------



## Dark_Pikachu

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Dark pikachu - look at the shape of Palkia's head (Adn, to a lesser extent, shoulder-pad-things) and the shape of Closyter.


I kinda get the Palkia thing that its a male sex organ. But still I dont get the Cloyster one.


----------



## Celestial Blade

Cloyster looks like a FEMALE sex organ! Don't ask me how I know this...

And Probopass looks like Hitler, who IMO, was a dumbass who thought he could get away with murdering millions of people.

EDIT: HOW THE HELL DO I USE THE SPRITES?!


----------



## Darksong

[sprite=-GAME-]-POKEMON-[/sprite]
Replace -GAME- with one of the following:

rs for Ruby and Sapphire
e for Emerald
frlg for FireRed and LeafGreen
dp for Diamond and Pearl

Replace -POKEMON- with one of the Pokemon (obviously).

If you want  R/B/Y/G/S/C sprites, go to www.pokemonelite2000.com .


----------



## ZimD

Dark_Pikachu said:


> I kinda get the Palkia thing that its a male sex organ. But still I dont get the Cloyster one.


This should help.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

(TURKEY LEG-HEAD!!! :D)





Squirrelly Squirrel!





L is for LOSER!!





 HAHAHA!! What am I laughing at?





 Pidgeot always looked like a wooden bird in this sprite.





 If I fall on my tail, it's gonna hurt!





 'Nuff said.





It's nose is split in two.





 Join the dark side! We have cookies!





If I reach my tongue out enough, I can touch my wings!


----------



## Fluffy Clouds

LOOK IT'S A FUCKING DUCK WTF


----------



## Koori Renchuu

http://www.pokemonelite2000.com/gby107.gif  I do believe that it's ashamed of its black eye.

http://www.pokemonelite2000.com/sprites/rbspr/rbspr047.png  Floating mushroom bug!

http://www.pokemonelite2000.com/sprites/rbspr/rbspr149.png  Dragonite is angry!

http://www.pokemonelite2000.com/sprites/rbspr/rbspr143.png  I fart in your general direction!

http://www.pokemonelite2000.com/sprites/rbspr/rbspr097.png  Its left eye is WAY off kilter.

http://www.pokemonelite2000.com/sprites/rbspr/rbspr017.png  Pudgy Pidgedotto needs an island.

http://www.pokemonelite2000.com/sprites/rbspr/rbspr073.png  You want to mess with me?

http://www.pokemonelite2000.com/sprites/rbspr/rbspr109.png  It was mutated by its own toxic gas, putting its skull and crossbones above its face!

http://www.pokemonelite2000.com/sprites/rbspr/rbspr140.png  Who's that Pokemon?  It's Kabuto!  WTF?


----------



## Counterstrike

Ghost Kakuna, or Zombie Kakuna? Take your pick.





Tentacruel: Get off my lawn, you kids!


----------



## Drifloon Rocks

Most of the RBY sprites are really funny-looking now because the graphics are much better.


----------



## Roxxor

Red/Blue ~ It looks wierd.






Green ~ Long Neck.







Yellow ~ This one is actually cool.  I like it.

I think the Emerald and Crystal sprites of Dragonite are my favorites.





Emerald ~ It can float!





Crystal ~ It is happy


----------



## Darksong

And it says in its dex entry that it can no longer stand on its hind legs...


----------



## Invader Palkia

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Come on now, wtf?


olol...







oops, he farted... OH AND ITS STINKY... *waves it away*






I don't know why. I found this and it looked strange to me






Heads blowing in the breeze






DEFORMED NOSE?






Oo


----------



## Roxxor

Heheheee...

Sudowodo...


----------



## Alexi

Invader Palkia said:


> olol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oo


But it's the pelvic thrust that really drives you insa~a~ane...


----------



## Worst Username Ever

WHOA. One is only half-grown out of the other.






There's just something wierd about this one...






RAWR






INVISIBLE FOOD






I've got sand in my eye!






Messed-up colors 1.






Messed-up colors 2.


----------



## Wymsy

Worst Username Ever said:


> Messed-up colors 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Messed-up colors 2.


Some of the GSC shinies are funky colours like that. It's because every sprite has only four colours. 






And sometimes the first sprites of Pokémon don't match later ones and official artwork. Look through the sprites, that has happened to many Pokémon.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Yes. But the Sneasel isn't a shiny.


----------



## EmeraldLeafBlade

Pretty much what everyone else posted.

Palkia's back sprite is scary.
MACHOP ARMPIT FARTS.
Crystal Sudowoodo and female D/P Wobbufett... just plain scary. O_o;;;
LOL@Crystal Spearow. XDDD


----------



## Wymsy

Worst Username Ever said:


> Yes. But the Sneasel isn't a shiny.


I'm well aware of that, that was why I made my comment on design changes on Pokémon. I have almost all of the sprites right on my computer and just looking through them I find many changes that were made.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Oh plenty:






Prototype Arceus










March of the homosexuals






Um... No, I don't want what you're selling.






Oops I made a wee-wee






......*looks at the stinger* No. Just no.






Mewtwo took up the stripper buisness






Slowbro is humping his tail. Tail does not approve.






Wait, how did that end up here?


----------



## Zeph

Above post said:
			
		

> Words and pick-churs


Everything here amused me. Hooray!


----------



## Maron

That one scares me O.o






Looking weird...






O.o''' that ain´t looking like a Gengar...


----------



## Fer-Snazzle

Yes it's a constipated midget bunny


----------



## ultraviolet

> Dark pikachu - look at the shape of Palkia's head (Adn, to a lesser extent, shoulder-pad-things) and the shape of Closyter.


D: I just got that. Oh lord. >.<

I always thought Aipom was odd. 

_Guess where my hand was before you came along? ;)_


----------



## zaxly100

Just...no.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

LOOK AT MAH BUTT


----------



## Dark_Pikachu

This thread is much more better than the "You laugh you lose" thread. Most of the sprites amused me.






Pokemon is getting maturer and stupider.


----------



## Daughter of Mew

_






No, I'm not going to stick my head in your mouth.

.:Moo_


----------



## Fer-Snazzle

*lols*


----------



## #1 bro

Worst Username Ever said:


> LOOK AT MAH BUTT


Damn, you took mine. Not only is it mooning you, but it's also in a really weird pose... it seems to be lifting one leg, and one arm, and grabbing its tail... wtf? 




Celestial Blade said:


> And Probopass looks like Hitler, who IMO, was a dumbass who thought he could get away with murdering millions of people.


In a different thread, didn't you say that Stalin was your hero? I find this ironic.


----------



## Charizard Morph

click me

YAY!! The roller coaster turned me into grape jelly!!!


----------



## Mewtwo

Just.....No





i've gotta make a poo!





it's a worm with arms,legs,and a head!





It's a Pikarai!


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

Worst Username Ever said:


> LOOK AT MAH BUTT


Is Vulpix panting or something, it's tongue looks to be just hanging out...

That's not sexual at all.:sweatdrop:


----------



## #1 bro

I agree, the Vulpix sprite seems to be telling you "I'M HORNY, FUCK ME IN THE ASS". Maybe they put it in for the Pokephile section of the fandom. :P


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee

WTF DID THEY DO TO EEVEE!!!!!!!






I just think that looks creepy...






Extendable arm!






*eyetwitch*


----------



## zaxly100

Oh god, i just think Gengar's legs looks creepy!


----------



## Hikari Nijino

It looks like it's blowing kisses.


----------



## S. E.

None of the sprites Fluffy or Mewtwo mentioned look weird to me. Uhh, except for Gengar...






Look at me! I'm a frigging fathead with a pudgy body to match! 

May post some more later.


----------



## Murkrowfeather

"Hey. You there. 

 I've got these here firecrackers. Yours for 5500 Poke. They'll be a hoot at your next party."


----------



## PichuK

Mewtwo said:


> it's a worm with arms,legs,and a head!


Not a worm.


----------



## Zeph

Mewtwo said:


> Just.....No


What's wrong with it?


----------



## shadow_lugia

*points to the little black spot between the legs*


----------



## Zeph

Ooookay, you do realise that that's just the side of the base of its right leg?


----------



## shadow_lugia

Yeah, but if you have an imagination you can imagine it as a shadow of some sort :/


----------



## Zeph

I do have an imagination, but I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee

I agree with Castform. Nothing is wrong with it.


----------



## Noctowl

Eh, I don't get it either.


----------



## Renteura

gaaah!


----------



## Zeph

^That. It used to _terrify_ me.


----------



## Renteura

Zephyrous Castform said:


> ^That. It used to _terrify_ me.


Yeah, the first time i saw it when I was 7 or something, I had nightmares and didn't battle Agatha or whoever else had one for a long time.


----------



## Yanmega

Hahahaha! He's got three fat heads and a tiny body!


----------



## Invader Palkia

Kabuto lurks in the shadows Oo 






OH BOY. This made me lol. Bad shading lol. 






Check out the poor desperate kid x3






Aah! What the hell!? 






lol im squishing your head (Sprite ain't weird but I HAD to post that :P)






Hurrah! 






lolable, yes.






WHAT






More shadow lurking creepy things. 

Nuff fer now.


----------



## PichuK

This is a constipated Doduo. Seriously, you can see it. ._.


----------



## Alucard

Indiana Jones And The Kingdom Of The Crystal Peral


----------



## Maron

lol


----------



## Koori Renchuu

http://www.pokemonelite2000.com/sprites/greenspr/greenspr148.png Whoah, It's angry!
http://www.pokemonelite2000.com/sprites/greenspr/greenspr083.png Bill too long!
http://www.pokemonelite2000.com/sprites/greenspr/greenspr031.png TOO SHORT AND FAT!
http://www.pokemonelite2000.com/sprites/greenspr/greenspr034.png MOOBS!
http://www.pokemonelite2000.com/sprites/greenspr/greenspr081.png Get a screwdriver!
http://www.pokemonelite2000.com/sprites/greenspr/greenspr037.png We have a goat!
http://www.pokemonelite2000.com/gbc229.gif METAL!!!!


----------



## zaxly100

Holy shit.  Pikachu's FAT!


----------



## Zeph

Koori, can you post using the 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 tags please? It's annoying to have to clikc on every link.


----------



## Yarnchu

One of the grammar people missed spelled click! OMG!







Just look at its facial expression.


----------



## Exdeath

Offa my lawn!


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Prettzel said:


> Offa my lawn!


Reminds me of Itallian Gangstas'.
Have you seen the green sprite of mew? I quote, and I quote:


			
				Kai said:
			
		

> It looks like Nintendo threw a brick at it for being so frickin ugly!


----------



## Invader Palkia

mwahaha


----------



## Charizard Morph

It has the hickups It ha


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

It just looks like a little kid drew it





O.o


----------



## Fredie

He is saying, Gimme a hug!






Puff the Magic Charizard!






Blastoise needs to go on a diet!






Dear God... Somebody get a chainsaw, the poor thing is being squished to death!


----------



## Mudkipz

...


----------



## Evolutionary

Say no more.


----------



## Dark Mew

old dragonite


----------



## Squirrel

-Its head looks detached from its body.





 -The mouth...





 -Green Version Ekans with its mouth closed.










 -The left arm is too big and uneven to the right arm.










 -Self explanitory.


----------



## Shadow Lucario

<Look where its claw is and what its eyes are doing...


----------



## Goldenpelt

...No comment.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks

He has no feet... Only nubs. And his head is so huge! And how is he going to fit a Pokemon into that tiny box?


----------



## Elfin

.Its hands are attached to its face...






That just isn't natural.


----------



## alonsyalonso

i havnt got a picture but one of the pictures of oddish i found ages ago, it looked like a tiny bit of bood was coming out of its mouth that disturbed me


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Hey, Platnium sprites are in.





Pivot thrust....





I swear, in every Muk sprite I've seen, he looks like he's givin' the finger.
Especially in this one.


----------



## Renteura

Platinum Rhyperior has gone crazy.


----------



## Scizor King

Attack of the Nazis! RUN!


----------



## Eeveelution

I compare Machop's DP animation to taking a shower... xD


----------



## Invader Palkia

<Rawr!





 Archery practice





 Uh, It's backwards?




















 Whoa, attack of the eye...





 Actually, hes kinda cute x3





 Ow, my perspective...















 Hooway!


----------



## Ice tiger

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i189/shadowofthewolves/Gold Sprites/gbg018.gif  wat yu lookin at?
http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i189/shadowofthewolves/Gold Sprites/gbg073.gif F U
http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i189/shadowofthewolves/Gold Sprites/gbg115.gif OMG WERe DID THAT COME FROM?!


----------



## Fredie

He's saying "fuck you, I'm a Regice!"


He's saying "fuck you, I'm a Heracross!"


----------



## Mewtwo

This:





The first one at least. The first one's peeing on you!


----------



## Adnan

Jynx.

It looks like a racial stereotype.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Mewtwo said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first one at least. The first one's peeing on you!


IT HAS A HOLE


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___

Mudkipz said:


> ...


If you think that's bad, check out Green version's sprite for Alakazam. By far the weirdest and most disturbing thing I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Adnan said:


> Jynx.
> 
> It looks like a racial stereotype.


This is about sprites, not Pokemon.


----------



## Icalasari

Worst Username Ever said:


> IT HAS A HOLE


There's a hole, there's a hole, there's a hole on the bottom of my Skuntank~

Come on everybody, sing with me!

Anyways, the Platinum Skuntank is the closest Game Freak has ever come to admitting that Pokemon have genatalia X3


----------



## shadow_lugia

o.o






^w^


----------



## Alexi

Holy crap, that venusaur's gonna give me nightmares o_o


----------



## Involuntary Twitch

Flygon's appalling lack of genitals and its ridiculously huge pelvic thrust scared me at first, and they still do.


----------



## turbler

Icalasari said:


> Anyways, the Platinum Skuntank is the closest Game Freak has ever come to admitting that Pokemon have genatalia X3


 hmmm...


----------



## Byrus

Involuntary Twitch said:


> Flygon's appalling lack of genitals and its ridiculously huge pelvic thrust scared me at first, and they still do.


I would find it a hell of a lot more appalling if it did have them...

(yeah, yeah, i know others might disagree.... fetish fuel and all that)


----------



## Alexi

Flygon, being a lizard, wouldn't have external genitalia anyway, so...it's all good.


----------



## Cyndaquil

I don't want a cookie.





 Come and get me... Wait got an itch..





 I told you already, you don't need the electronic drill.





 I'll start your heater.





 I'll hypnotize you, wait gotta sniff the air to tell if its alright.


----------



## Zulo

He's flicking you off...


----------



## Cabon

OMG IT'S TOO FREAKY





 I've always thought this one looked strange. o_o


----------



## Shadowstar

GIMMIE A COOKIE BEFORE I EAT YOU!XD

...O.O AIR BUTT!xD


----------



## Jester

Byrus said:


> I would find it a hell of a lot more appalling if it did have them...
> 
> (yeah, yeah, i know others might disagree.... fetish fuel and all that)









This scared me when my vibrava evolved into it. i was like "what the hell is that thing" It scares me with or without "genitals" and also, where is the discussion about the female? xp


----------



## Dragon

Cabon said:


> OMG IT'S TOO FREAKY


 ... I'm going to pretend I NEVER saw that... and I didn't know Golbats had tongues, weren't they all mouth?


----------



## turbler

Hey, how do we post crystal sprites??


----------



## Yarnchu

turbler said:


> Hey, how do we post crystal sprites??


You'll have to pull up a web page that has the sprite you are looking for, then attach the image tags to the sprite's url. One of my favorites is the resource at pe2k.com. For the crystal sprites, go here.

Example:


----------



## Evolutionary

Poor poor Eevee. Look what Pokemon green did to you...HOW COULD THEY DO THIS TO EEVEE. MY FAVORITE POKEMON!






Dear dear me...














Oh dear...not looking very legendary today, are we?














Holy!






*sniff sniff*


----------



## shadow_lugia

NO WORDS ARE NEEDED



What the fuck did you do GameFreak



...Gallade :D?







BOOYAH







o.o



O.O



*grabs megaphone* PROOF THAT POKEMON HAVE PENIS



._.


----------



## Renteura

shadow_lugia said:


> o.o


----------



## Mewtwo

shadow_lugia said:


> *grabs megaphone* PROOF THAT POKEMON HAVE PENIS


WOW I never even thought of that... Thanks for giving me a nightmare...


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

shadow_lugia said:


> *grabs megaphone* PROOF THAT POKEMON HAVE PENIS


Another reason to hate Gliscor. >:3






God, I'm choking... Self-hemlich manuver!
Ah, got the fire out.


----------



## shadow_lugia

I guess you didn't notice Munchlax or Poliwrath.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

smeagle from lord of the rings XD


----------



## o_O

shadow_lugia said:


> *grabs megaphone* PROOF THAT POKEMON HAVE PENIS


XDDDDDDDDDDDD



shadow_lugia said:


> NO WORDS ARE NEEDED


Looks like he's a wannabe singer.


----------



## Darksong

OMG It's the food stealer!

Seriously, how could they make such a cute Pokémon into an ugly one? :huh:


----------



## Drifloon Rocks

Waggle mah butt!


----------



## Byrus

shadow_lugia said:


> o.o


 In Mystery dungeon Spiritomb could "withdraw" into its keystone, so... I love this sprite 'cause he's all "SEE YOU NEXT WEEK GUYS". Also! FROWNY FACE KEYSTONEEEEE <3 I love Spiritomb.



shadow_lugia said:


> ._.


 I think that sprite is insanely cute. Although, I guess I am one of the few that like Lickitung and Lickilicky. Hey, c'mon, it's a chubby lizard with a goofy expression.

Oh, and I like Gliscor, quite a bit more than Gligar actually. However, if I get a Gliscor in Platinum I will give it a rapey name.

So uh, weird sprites. Well, I've never liked Houndoom's R/S sprite. It looks either despressed or drunk.  Poor Houndoom. At least it got a cool D/P and Platinum sprite.


----------



## Darksong

I think that Lickitung and -licky are cute too. But that sprite is adorable.

The Skuntank platinum sprite is weird also.


----------



## geobz

Hmmm.......


----------



## Drifloon Rocks

It looks as if he's giving you the finger. The big, round, green finger.


----------



## Jdrawer

Darksong said:


> And it says in its dex entry that it can no longer stand on its hind legs...


No it says '_appears_ to lose its ability to stand on their hind legs'


----------



## Black Rayquaza

Medicham's pretty wierd.  Those legs look SOOOOOOOOOOOO dodgy...XD


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

ZZZZT. Screw you, Gamefreak. Wai electrocute it?!





Shhhh. It's air quoting.


----------



## Not Meowth

shadow_lugia said:


> *grabs megaphone* PROOF THAT POKEMON HAVE PENIS


o.O OH GOD GET IT AWAY >_<

My brain... >__________________<


----------



## Terry. T.

*gets gas mask*


----------



## Dark Shocktail

Hey there girlfriend~![/camp]


----------



## Not Meowth

Dark Shocktail said:


> Hey there girlfriend~![/camp]


Hehe, I actually posted that, but I thought it could be homophobic, so I deleted the post. Thanks for taking that bullet for me XD


----------



## Dark Shocktail

It's not homophobic, is it? o.o It's just acting camp, which isn't the same as being gay...

Right?


----------



## Minka_Glameow

Is that the end of the tunnel or a train?


----------



## Not Meowth

Dark Shocktail said:


> It's not homophobic, is it? o.o It's just acting camp, which isn't the same as being gay...
> 
> Right?


I dunno, might be. I just didn't wanna risk it XD


----------



## Pikachu Goddess

Ugh, there's so many...

DP Totodile. Its head looks gibbled.


----------



## Black Rayquaza

Minka_Glameow said:


> Is that the end of the tunnel or a train?


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....that's a high point for classic comedy.


----------



## Griffin

I have to go to the bathroom...so bad...must hold...


----------



## H20firefly

www.dragonflycave.com/dpsprites/351castform.png

it has balls


----------



## Celestial Blade

Platinum Version's Skuntank Sprite. It looks like it's gonna pee on your Pokemon or something!


----------



## Lord Shyguy

What's it looking up at...?


----------



## Doctor Jimmy

This guy scares me. Seriously. Look at how it's staring...and why does it look like he's holding something? It looks like its about to vomit or take a crap...


----------



## Thorne

shadow_lugia said:


> What the fuck did you do GameFreak


I do not understand what's so wrong, did I miss something?

Also, despite everyone probably already knowing it, no sprite is actually meant to be sexual, even if it looks like it.






Why is Scyther happy?


----------



## shadow_lugia

They screwed the whole thing up; shading is _awful_, someone's pointing a fluorescent light at its abdomen, odd black lines of emptyness in the middle of the legs and pinchers, an odd lump of red in between the head and the right (our left) arm, pretty much a disaster.

But you can't deny I have good taste in other things :D


----------



## Thorne

shadow_lugia said:


> They screwed the whole thing up; shading is _awful_, someone's pointing a fluorescent light at its abdomen, odd black lines of emptyness in the middle of the legs and pinchers, an odd lump of red in between the head and the right (our left) arm, pretty much a disaster.
> 
> But you can't deny I have good taste in other things :D


you're right now that you mention it, I didn't look into details a lot, the same thing about Platinum sprite or is it less a disaster?


----------



## Yarnchu

Male Gardevoir said:


> you're right now that you mention it, I didn't look into details a lot, the same thing about Platinum sprite or is it less a disaster?


I think that is the platinum sprite. If they used less lighting on it I would be fine, since it gives it a menacing look.


----------



## Thorne

superyoshi888 said:


> I think that is the platinum sprite. If they used less lighting on it I would be fine, since it gives it a menacing look.


Oh yeah, I thought that was the D/P sprite. :/


----------



## Lili

shadow_lugia said:


> They screwed the whole thing up; shading is _awful_, someone's pointing a fluorescent light at its abdomen, odd black lines of emptyness in the middle of the legs and pinchers, an odd lump of red in between the head and the right (our left) arm, pretty much a disaster.


Agreed. It's eye-bleedingly horrible to look at. They really did fuck up Scizor.


----------



## Yarnchu

I've posted it in the Spriter's Club, so if you want to know what I did, look there.

Did I fix it?


----------



## shadow_lugia

Well, you kinda didn't fix the odd red lump, and now the right (our left) pincher is smooth, while the left (our right) pincher still has the little jags.

Although it is better now.

EDIT:



O i c wat u did thar



>:F



So I herd u liek me?


----------

